# Probleme beim update von media-sound/esound

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich wollte mal wieder ein emerge -avuDN world machen, leider bleibe ich aber bei media-sound/esound hängen.

Der Compiler bricht mit folgendem Fehler ab: --> http://phpfi.com/352995

Hier noch meine emerge --info

Evtl. weis ja von Éuch einer, wie ich mein Worldupdate doch noch fertig bekomme.

Hier noch das komplette Log

----------

## musv

Dumme Frage am Rande: Wofür brauchst du noch esound? Inzwischen sollte alsa eigentlich alle Fähigkeiten haben, die esound damals versucht hatte zu kompensieren (dmix). 

Zu Deinem Fehler. Probier mal:

```
USE="-doc" emerge -1u esound
```

Nächster Tipp: 

Bau mal das sgml-docbook-Paket neu. Weiß jetzt aber nicht genau, welches das ist. Aber das Problem mit dem sgml-doc kam hier schon einige Male im Forum vor.

----------

## 3PO

Danke, werde ich mal testen. Im Moment lasse ich das Update mit nightmerge laufen...

Zu Deiner Frage, wozu ich das brauche.

```
vdr02 ~ # equery depends media-sound/esound

[ Searching for packages depending on media-sound/esound... ]

gnome-base/libgnome-2.20.1.1 (esd? >=media-sound/esound-0.2.26)

kde-base/arts-3.5.5 (esd? media-sound/esound)

media-libs/libao-0.8.6-r3 (esd? >=media-sound/esound-0.2.22)

media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.11-r4 (esd? >=media-sound/esound-0.2.19)

media-libs/libsdl-1.2.12 (esd? >=media-sound/esound-0.2.19)

media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.8 (esd? media-sound/esound)

media-sound/madplay-0.15.2b-r1 (esd? media-sound/esound)

media-sound/mpg123-0.67 (esd & !alsa & !oss & !sdl? media-sound/esound)

media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2 (esd? media-sound/esound)

vdr02 ~ #

```

----------

## musv

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Danke, werde ich mal testen. Im Moment lasse ich das Update mit nightmerge laufen...
> 
> Zu Deiner Frage, wozu ich das brauche.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Du hast scheinbar das Use-Flag esd gesetzt. Denn mal abgesehen von arts und madplay sind bei mir ebenfalls alle Pakete installiert. 

Noch mal wie oben schon gesagt: esd war dazu da, ein Software-Mixing zur Verfügung zu stellen, weil alsa das bis 2006 oder 2007 nicht selbst konnte. Ähnliches gilt für arts. Teste einfach mal, ob du überhaupt außer alsa etwas benötigst. D.h. arts und esd deinstallieren und zusätzlich noch per Useflag rausschmeißen. 

Bei mir sind installiert:

alsa (mit oss-Emulation, die brauch ich für tvtime)

pulseaudio (um bei Flash den Sound abstellen zu können. Wird im Normalbetrieb aber eigentlich nicht benötigt)Last edited by musv on Sat Sep 13, 2008 8:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lituxer

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Noch mal wie oben schon gesagt: esd war dazu da, ein Software-Mixing zur Verfügung zu stellen, weil alsa das bis 2006 oder 2007 nicht selbst konnte. Ähnliches gilt für arts. Teste einfach mal, ob du überhaupt außer alsa etwas benötigst. D.h. arts und esd deinstallieren und zusätzlich noch per Useflag rausschmeißen. 

 

Ich habe das schon seit dem Update auf Gnome 2.22 so gemacht. esd und esound rausgeworfen. 

Funktioniert alles prima mit alsa. 

Den Vorschlag von musv solltest Du wirklich ausprobieren. Wichtig ist aber in den USE -esd zusetzen.

----------

## 3PO

Danke Euch Allen,

habe esound deinstalliert und wie empfolen das Uselag -esd gesetzt.

Anschliesend lief alles wie gewüscht durch.

Bis jetzt ist mir noch nichts aufgefallen, was nicht mehr geht. Hoffen wir mal, dass das so bleibt.   :Laughing: 

btw:

app-text/docbook-sgml-utils lies sich nicht installieren/updaten.

Wozu wird denn das benötigt?

```
....

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:125:17:E: "X017C" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:126:17:E: "X017B" is not a function name

make[2]: *** [docbook2texi.html] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [api.html] Error 1

make[2]: *** [fdl.html] Error 1

make[2]: *** [docbook2man.html] Error 1

make[2]: *** [backend-spec.html] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14/work/docbook-utils-0.6.14/doc/HTML'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14/work/docbook-utils-0.6.14/doc'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2067:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake || die "emake failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/log/portage/app-text:docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14:20080914-112510.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/mnt/data/tmp/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14/temp/environment'.

 *

vdr02 ~ #
```

----------

## musv

Bissel könntest du die Forensuche auch mal benutzen. Ich hab da "docbook" eingegeben, und da kam gleich als erster Eintrag: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-701264.html

Ob's weiterhilft, musst du mal ausprobieren. Ich glaub, ich hatte vor längerer Zeit auch schon mal diesen Fehler gehabt. 

Wofür ist Docbook jetzt zuständig: 

http://www.docbook.org/whatis

http://www.usegroup.de/software/xmltutorial/docbook.html

Soweit ich weiß, verwenden viele Pakete docbook zur Erstellung der Dokumentationen.

----------

## 3PO

 *musv wrote:*   

> Bissel könntest du die Forensuche auch mal benutzen....

 

Du hast ja Recht.   :Embarassed: 

Leider findet die aber nur Probleme mit docbook und keine Lösungen.

Allerdings habe ich noch etwas anderes bemerkt:

Das World-Update hat mein installiertes Python 2.4 auf 2.5 upgedatet ohne den " python-updater" zu starten.

Nach dem ich das nachgeholt habe, gibt es keine Probleme mehr.

----------

## Evildad

 *Quote:*   

> Das World-Update hat mein installiertes Python 2.4 auf 2.5 upgedatet ohne den " python-updater" zu starten. 

 

Da kommt doch am Ende vom Merge eine grosse Nachricht die einem sagt python-updater laufen zu lassen.

Man sollte es halt lesen und ausführen  :Very Happy: 

```

     "If you have just upgraded from an older version of python you will"

     "need to run:"

    

      "/usr/sbin/python-updater"

    

      "This will automatically rebuild all the python dependent modules"

      "to run with python-2.x."

    

      "Your original Python is still installed and can be accessed via"

      "/usr/bin/python2.x."

    

```

----------

## 3PO

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Da kommt doch am Ende vom Merge eine grosse Nachricht die einem sagt python-updater laufen zu lassen.
> 
> Man sollte es halt lesen und ausführen 

 

Richtig!

Allerdings solltes auch Du das mit dem "lesen" beherzigen.

Wie ich im Eingangsposting geschrieneben hatte, habe ich ein World-Update gemacht und da sieht man diese Meldung u.U. nicht.

----------

## Evildad

Also wenn ich ein world update mache dann stehen am Ende (wenn alle Pakete fertig sind) alle ewarn Messages die während dem Update angefallen sind.

----------

## 3PO

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Also wenn ich ein world update mache dann stehen am Ende (wenn alle Pakete fertig sind) alle ewarn Messages die während dem Update angefallen sind.

 

Auch richtig!

Allerdings ist das bei nightmerge nicht so.

----------

## Evildad

Ok wusste ich nicht, dass das dabei nicht angezeigt wird, was natürlich ein grosser Nachteil sein kann...

Seis drumm das Problem ist ja jetzt gelöst.

----------

